# North Korea- Brink of War?



## Marauder06 (Apr 3, 2008)

Li'l Kim running his suck again:

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/04/03/koreas.military/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

_*North Korea cut off dialogue with South Korea on Thursday, claiming the peninsula is on the brink of another war.

North Korea is taking aim at South Korea, claiming the peninsula is on the brink of another war.

 North Korea also accused South Korea of driving their relationship to "confrontation and catastrophe." The country said it was stopping dialogue after South Korea failed to apologize for remarks one of its generals made this week. *_


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 3, 2008)

"The two countries have technically remained in a state of war since the Korean War ended in 1953, although relations have warmed somewhat in the last eight years. The Korean conflict ended in a truce, but no formal peace treaty was ever signed"
 It was a cease fire anyway..it wouldnt last....


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2008)

Some one needs to pop that fucker in the skull with some lead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 3, 2008)

Time to call Team America.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 3, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Time to call Team America.





FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## moobob (Apr 3, 2008)

I would love to open a can of whoop ass on Kim Jung Irrrrr.

However, I'm not too keen hanging around for the initial volley of chemical rockets.


----------

